# Noromectin Plus vs. Ivomec Plus



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I need to treat my herd for lung worms,
I went to our feed store and have been advised to get Ivermectin Plus injectable.
Our feed store has Ivomec Plus, (which is quite pricy) and I am assuming this is what the person was referring to.
But we also have a product called Noromectin Plus.
I looked at what they treat, both have 1% Ivermectin & 10% clorsulon and can't seem to find any differences other than the Noromectin being about $10 cheaper.
Is there a difference I'm missing, or are they just two different brand names for the same product?
& is this Noromectin safe for my goats also?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are the same. Noromectin is the "generic" brand of Ivomec so it is cheaper. Fine to use.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They're the something. I'd use the cheaper one. Wish our TSC carries it and I'd buy it instead of brand name


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

How much do you give to treat for lung worms


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Cayennepepper said:


> How much do you give to treat for lung worms


I use 1cc per 20lbs given orally


----------

